

Should I rootkit my own machine? - akakane

Two weeks ago a scary thing happened to me, I left my laptop in a coffee shop, and attempts to locate it have not been successful.  Basically I know someone out there is cruising my keyboard.  The only thing I can think is, I should have installed a rootkit on my own machine.  What do other people do to protect your data, or have a little fun, in the event your laptop is stolen &#x2F; lost?
======
csmattryder
Check out something like Prey, it's like the "Find My Mac" for
Android/PC/Mac/iOS. I had it on all my devices, but I don't really take them
out enough to make it worthwhile.

[https://preyproject.com/](https://preyproject.com/)

------
cd34
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo)

